# Totally confused about gravel and substrate



## happyfish (Mar 1, 2009)

I have had my goldfish "tank" and betta "tank" for a while. I decided to go bigger..I will have a 60gl freshwater planted community tank (set up soon) and a 30gl salwater tank (3 to 6 months). So I started doing research about 2 months ago. I want to do this right. Thought I was doing good w/ the gold fish and betta till I realized though all the researching how unhappy they probably are in their little tanks. So...will be clearing out the guest room for bigger tanks for the goldfish and betta's. Anyway..my problem is I am confused about the gravel and substrate...are they one and the same or different? I can't figure out if I mix the substrate with the gravel for the plants or do I mix something totally different with the gravel for the plants? Am I making any sense?


----------



## fishkid (Jul 29, 2008)

Substrate is any type of stuff that is on the bottom. Gravel is a type of it. Don't put put the goldfish and betta together.


----------



## happyfish (Mar 1, 2009)

So if I am going to have a planted aquarium what do I put down for them? Is gravel ok or do I need to mix something in with the gravel? I am getting different tanks for the goldfish and betta's ...


----------



## NaomiiSmith (Aug 30, 2008)

hi happyfish 
i have a heavily planted tank and it has gravel as a substrate and my plants have thrived in it.
there is certain soil that can be used when potting plants.
=]


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think that there is soomething called Eco Complete that you can use with plants.


----------



## wendex (May 24, 2008)

Hi 

In my community tank I've got sand and gravel and I haven't had much luck with a lot of the live plants in the sand although the grass like plant seems to thrive. But then I didn't put any plant food in the tank regularly so maybe this is where I went wrong.

For my new tank - which I would like to be planted I put a layer of Tetra Plant - CompleteSubstrate under the gravel (I couldn't find the Eco-complete but I think they're pretty similar) and I've been told it's good stuff for planted tanks. But I don't know yet since the plants only went in today. But I'm also planning to use plant food this time and make sure the tank gets at least 10 hours of light each day.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

There are many different types of substrates for aquariums. Gravel, sand, crushed coral, aragonite, substrates designed for planted tanks (like Eco-complete), etc.

Cost is a major factor. You can buy pea gravel or play sand from a home improvement store for around $5 for a 50lb bag. If you're willing to spend more money, sand or gravel designed for aquarium use usually runs about $15 for a 20lb bag. Specialty substrates like crushed coral or Eco-complete run something like $20-$25 for a 20lb bag. 

What type of substrate you get depends largely on what's going to be in the tank. If you're getting African rift lake cichlids, generally you want aragonite sand or crushed coral substrate. For other freshwater fish, rougher substrates like gravel are fine in some cases, but if you're planning on getting bottom dwellers that root through the substrate looking for food or burrow, sand is usually a must. You'll also want to research the nutrient requirements of the plants you're looking to have in the planted tank(s). Some plants really need a nutrient-heavy substrate like Eco-complete, while others will do just fine in an inert substrate like sand or gravel as long as they are provided with fertilizer, and yet others don't even require fertilization.

Saltwater tanks usually have live sand as a substrate, although some people use crushed coral or even have barebottomed tanks.


----------



## happyfish (Mar 1, 2009)

All of you thank you so much. You have all helped answer my question. Thank You!! Thank You!!...I was so afraid everyone would think I was such an idiot...lol..


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

There are no dumb questions here. There are a lot of knowledgeable people here who are more than willing to answer any questions you have.


----------



## wendex (May 24, 2008)

I know how you feel happyfish - it's sometimes hard to ask if you don't know - but I've got all the good advice I've needed from here it's a great forum. Let us know what you decide to go for and specially how you get on with your plants


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Goldfish will no doubt munch on the plants being largely vegetarian.


----------



## happyfish (Mar 1, 2009)

Ok I didn't log in yesterday cause I was SETTING UP the tank!!!!! I went with a layer of laterite then a put the aquarium gravel on top of that. So now the tank is cycling. Soaked the driftwood for a couple of days, thought it was done leaking but this morning I got up this morning and my tank is kinda tea colored which I had read could happen. So grrr!! The nitrate and nitrates are at zero but my ph is high so I got to get that lowered. Fixing to put up pics of the tank!! Any advice on the the pH? Oh and It's gonna be a community tank with plants that like low to medium lighting. I was thinking Java fern, hornwart, and anubias. What do you think?


----------



## happyfish (Mar 1, 2009)

*pH level too high?*

I started cycling my freshwater tank yesterday. The pH level is too high. What is a natural why if any to bring it down? Also I had a driftwood soaking and rinsing for a couple of days and water appeared to be clear it still turned my tank the color of very weak tea. I had read that this would happen but thought I was safe. Question is will this clear up or will I have to do major water changes to clear it up?


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

just wondering, are or putting the goldfish, or the betta, or neither in this tank?


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

What do you plan on putting in the tank? The blackwater that you're seeing from the driftwood is caused by tannins in the wood. It's actually pretty close to the color of water you'd see in tropical rivers like the Amazon. Good for soft water fish like tetras, discus, etc. I think it looks nice, but that's just my opinion. If you want to get rid of it, do water changes and/or run activated carbon in your filter to remove the coloration. This color also has a water softening/pH-lowering effect in your tank, though, so it may be wise to leave it as-is.


----------



## happyfish (Mar 1, 2009)

Veganchick...the goldfish are in their own tank by themselves. The betta's are also in their own tank by themselves. This tank will be a community tank with guppies, mollies, platy's and like fish. I know I made that kinda confusing in the begining. LOL....

iamntbatman...I want to have live plants at some point and like i was telling Veganchick it's gonna be a community tank. I like the look too..at first I was like OMG...but It seems to just kinda look more natural to me now..It's staying..


----------



## happyfish (Mar 1, 2009)

Question? How do you edit the pictures in the tank tab under your avatar in a post?


----------

